# بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان رأس الحياة



## aymonded (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس *
* تابع أولاً: تمهيـــــــــــد - [2] الإيمان رأس الحياة الروحية*
[ للعودة للجزء السابق اضغط: هُنــــــــــــا ]​

يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [ الإيمان المستقيم هوَّ رأس الحياة الصالحة التي تحق لها الحياة إلى الأبد. ويقوم الإيمان على القبول بما لا ترى. وجزاؤه أن ترى ما تؤمن به.
  زمن الإيمان هو زمن الزرع. أحذر من أن يفوتك، وثابر عليه حتى النهاية حتى تحصد ما زرعت.
  الإيمان بالله أولى الوصايا؛ هوَّ بداية الدين والحياة فيك. ثبت قلبك في الإيمان؛ ثم عش حياة صالحة مترفعاً عن كل ما يُغري، متحملاً آلام هذا الدهر، حتى إذا غالت في ملاطفتك أو في تهديدك لا يجرفك تيارها ولا تُحطمك شدتها، بل فليصمد قلبك بوجهها.
  لن تحيا حياة صالحة إلا إذا بدأت تؤمن، ومتى رعيت الإيمان زيد لك الباقي. 
  كثيرون يُفاخرون بأعمالهم، وكثيرون، ممن لا يؤمنون، يأبون أن يعتنقا الدين المسيحي، معتقدين بأنهم يحيون حياة صلاح، مكتفين بخيرات هذه الدنيا، قائلين بضرورة الحياة الصالحة. وبِمَ يوصينا السيد المسيح؟أيوصينا بأن نحيا حياة صالحة؟ ها أنّا نحيا بالصلاح وليست لنا حاجة إلى المسيح: نحن لا نقتل ولا نسرق ولا نسلب ولا نشتهي مقتنى غيرنا ولا نزني..لا شيء في حياتنا يستحق اللوم، ومن لامنا في شيء صيرنا مسيحيين.
  إن كل عمل مستقيم يأتيه الإنسان لا يُمكن أن يكون مستقيماً إذا لم يرتبط بتقوى الله، وإذا لم يكن الإيمان سباقاً، فلا صلاح في الحياة.
  اسمع الرسول: "وبغير إيمان لا يستطيع أحد أن يُرضي الله" (عبرانيين 11: 6)
  تظن أن أعمالك شجرات صالحة. إنما يكفي لكي تكون غير صالحة أن تكون بلا ثمر أمام الله.
  لا تعتبر صالحاً عملاً أتيته قبل أن تؤمن، لا صلاح حيث لا إيمان.
  ..كل ما ينطلق من الإيمان عظيم، وهكذا فقد تعوَّد الجهال أن لا يُقدِّروا أساس البناء حق قدره.
  في البدء تحفُر حفرة عميقة ثم تردمها بالحجارة بلا جمال ولا رونق، وتنظر إلى الأساس ولا تفرح به ثم تنظر إلى البناء وقد أرتفع فتُعجب به !يا أحمق، أن ما أُعجبت به مرتكز على ما احتقرته !!
  تلك هيَّ حالك: إن لم يكن الإيمان فيك سابقاً فلا مجال لحياة صالحة. إن لم يستقم إيمانك فلستُ باراً؛ لأن البار بالإيمان يحيا.
  الإيمان هوَّ ينبوع الصلاة. ويُظهر الرسول أن الإيمان هوَّ ينبوع الصلاة وأن الساقية تجف متى جفت ينابيعها قائلاً: " وكيف يدعون إلى من لم يؤمنوا به " ؟؟ (رومية 10: 24)، وبالنتيجة آمن لكي تُصلي: وصلي حفاظاً على إيمانك الذي به تُصلي.
  الإيمان يفيض صلاة: والصلاة المفاضة تقوي الإيمان. وحفاظاً على الإيمان.. قال السيد: "أسهروا وصلوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة" (لوقا 22: 46)...
  الإيمان النقي يحيا وسط هذا العالم وضيقاته: العالم يهتز؛ أما الإيمان فلا يتزعزع. آمن تُصبحْ أهلاً لأن تفهم: على الإيمان أن يسبق الإدراك ليكون الإدراك جزاء الإيمان. والنبي أوضح هذا الأمر حين قال: "وأنتم إن لم تصدقوا فلن تثبتوا" (إشعياء 7: 9)
  من اللازم أن تؤمن بما تُبشر به ببساطة لأن غاية العقل أن يُناقش بدقة. بالإيمان تتحد وبالعقل تحيا. يجب عليك قبل كل شيء أن تتحد بواسطة الإيمان لتحيا بواسطة العقل.
  إن لم تتحدْ (بالله) تقاوم؛ وإن كنت تقاوم فلست مؤمناً. وإن كنت تقاوم فكيف تحيا؟ 
إنك تجعل نفسك عدواً لشعاع النور الداخل فيك، (حين لا تنظر إليه بعين الإيمان) بل بعقلك. وتقول: كل واحد على الإطلاق يُريد أن يفهم. فمن الواجب عليَّ إذاً أن أفهم حتى أؤمن. فأُجيب آمنْ تفهم.. ]

  إن الحياة تكون روحية بقدر ما يكون فيها من إيمان حي. واستمرار الحياة الروحية لا يُفهم على أنه استمرار زمني، لأن الحياة الروحية لا يُقاس عمقها أو طولها بالسنيين، إنما هيَّ استمرار لوجود الإيمان، *وعلامته هيَّ استطاعتنا الوقوف* *ضد أنفسنا وضد تيارات العالم مهما كانت الخسارة*، وبالتالي يُقاس الإيمان *بمقدار حياتنا الإيجابية مع الله وثبوت رجائنا فيما هوَّ آتٍ بيقين وفرح يزيد من حُريتنا.*

  أي أن طول الحياة الروحية واستمرارها هوَّ في الواقع قياس باطني داخلي، لا يُمكن أن يكتشفه الناس لأنه حَدث إيماني فائق يَكْمَُل فعله في الداخل لتجريد الإنسان من ذاته (أنانيته) ولغلبة العالم ومبادئه وأمانيه وإخضاعها لسيادة الروح.
  هذا العمق لا يظهر منه شيئاً للناس، إلا موقف عرضي من المواقف التي تلحُّ على الإنسان أحياناً وتجبره أن يقف اضطراراً ضد العالم أو الذات، كتوبيخ إيليا لآخاب أو يوحنا المعمدان لهيرودس أو شهادة الشهداء أو خروج القديس أنطونيوس من العالم، حيث يصبح الموقف علامة أمام الناس وتُثْبت وجود الإيمان وتُزكية أمام الله.

*ولكن المواقف لا تصنع الحياة الروحية. الذي يصنع الحياة الروحية هو فعل الإيمان وتغلغله في الكيان البشري. وهو يتكون سراً في الأعماق كحصيلة تتجمع من اتصالات الإنسان المستمرة بالله عن طريق الكلمة والدخول معه في استجابات متوالية حسب مطالب الكلمة أي وصاياه.*

  ولكن الإيمان عموماً يبدأ كقوة روحية داخلية سرية، عارية من كل شيء، وليس لها علامة تُميزها عن غيرها من الطاقات البشرية الأخرى. غير أنه سرعان ما تلتحم هذه القوة بمطالب الطبيعة البشرية والعالم والناس التي لا تتمشى مع حرية الروح. وحينئذٍ تصطرع القوة الإيمانية *مع الواقع المخالف لها*، فتبتدئ تتكشف، ويتحدد اتجاهها وعمقها وطولها وعرضها *بقدر موقفها المعاكس لكل ما تتواجه معه من مطاليب الجسد والعالم والحياة الحاضرة والتي تمنع انطلاق الروح وتقديس النفس*. وطبعاً غير مقصود أن كل ما للجسد هو ضد الإيمان، بل الذي ضد الإيمان هو كل ما يمنع النفس للانطلاق نحو الله، وهذا يحتاج لمعرفة إرادة الله ومشيئته وانفتاح وعي الإنسان على ما يُريده الله بالإصغاء للروح القدس [ من له أُذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس، من يغلب فلا يؤذيه الموت الثاني ] (رؤية 2: 11)، [ لأن كل من وُلِدَ من الله يغلب العالم وهذه هي الغلبة التي تغلب العالم إيماننا ] (1يوحنا 5: 4)، [ لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فأولئك هم أبناء الله ] (رومية 8: 14)

  استمرار الحياة الروحية هوَّ إذن استمرار *لفعل الإيمان** ونشاطه* وبالتالي استمرار لحرية الروح بمقتضى الكلمة، حيث يظهر هذا الفعل من حين لآخر على هيئة *موقف واضح صريح ضد العالم والذات*، إثباتاً لحيوية الإيمان واستمرار الحياة الروحية.

  غير أن *عمل الإيمان الداخلي لا يخضع لمنطق الناس* ولا يُمكن تقديره بأي قياس بشري، لأن الذي يتحكم في عمل الإيمان دوافع داخلية مستترة لا يُمكن لأي عين أن تفحص عمقها. *الله وحده هوَّ الذي يقيس عمل الإيمان ويمدحه.*

  لذلك فالحياة المسيحية بالرغم مما يكون فيها من مظاهر تَقَوية وأعمال إيمانية، إلا أنه يستحيل الحكم فيها من قِبل الناس [ لا تحكموا قبل الوقت حتى يأتي الرب الذي يُنير خفايا الظلام ويُظهر آراء القلوب. وحينئذ يكون المدح لكل واحد من الله ] (1كورنثوس 4: 5)
  فحياتنا أو وجودنا المسيحي القائم على الإيمان، هوَّ حياة، أو هوَّ وجود "مستتر" عن العالم والناس لا يُمكن كشفه، "مستتر مع المسيح" (كورنثوس 3:3) لأن المسيح نفسه مستتر أيضاً عن العالم وعن أحكام الناس وقياساتهم العقلية.
  لذلك فإن عمل الإيمان، بالرغم من أنه يُنشئ أحياناً علامات على وجوده بالمواقف الروحية التي نقفها أحياناً ضد أنفسنا أو العالم، يمتاز بأنه يظل غير خاضع لأحكام الناس وفي أمان من تقلبات الأوضاع أو الزمن: [ أقل شيء عندي هوَّ أن يحكم فيَّ منكم أو من يوم بشر، بل لست أحكم في نفسي أيضاً ] (1كورنثوس 4: 3)
  ونحن مطالبون بأن نطيع كلمة الله بدقة وتدقيق، ونعمل عمل الإيمان دون أن يزوغ قلبنا وراء الجزاء أو الشهادة لأنفسنا، لأن كل رجاء نرجوه في الحاضر من وراء أعمالنا هوَّ رِدَّة إلى الذات. وإرضاء الذات هوَّ سقوط من الإيمان. لأن الإيمان حدث فائق للزمان مُنكر للذات والواقع والرجاء المنظور: [ وقال للجميع أن أراد أحد أن يأتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه كل يوم ويتبعني ] (لوقا9 : 23).

_____يتبـــــــــع_____
والعنوان القادم هو: الإيمان العقائدي

 



فهرس الموضوع للمتابعة:
  1 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد
  2 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان رأس الحياة
  3 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان العقائدي (1)
  4 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد - تابع الإيمان العقائدي (2)
  5 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -3- العمق الذي يعجز التعبير عنه
 6 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -4- كيف نفهم العقيدة
​ 7 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -5- موضوع الإيمان - معاني الكلمة
  8 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -6-  المعنى الأول: الثقة
  9 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (7) تابع شرح كلمة الإيمان أولاً الثقة Παρρησίαν
  10 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (8) الإيمان بالله ثقة بمحبته، وما هو عدو الإيمان
  11 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (9) الثقة والصلاة المتواضعة 
 12 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (10) الشك + علامات فاعلية الإيمان الحي والتخلص من الشك
 13 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (11) ثقة ويقين بفرح - الجزء الأخير من المعنى الأول
 14 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (12) المعنى الثاني: الأمانة πίστις​15 - ​


----------



## aymonded (28 أكتوبر 2012)

باعتذر عن الخطأ الغير مقصود حيث أني كررت الجزء الأول مرة أخرى عوض الجزء الثاني، ولكني صححت الموضوع ووضعت الجزء الثاني... النعمة معكم
​


----------



## amgd beshara (28 أكتوبر 2012)

> ن اللازم أن تؤمن  بما تُبشر به ببساطة لأن غاية العقل أن يُناقش بدقة. بالإيمان تتحد وبالعقل  تحيا. يجب عليك قبل كل شيء أن تتحد بواسطة الإيمان لتحيا بواسطة العقل.
> إن لم تتحدْ (بالله) تقاوم؛ وإن كنت تقاوم فلست مؤمناً. وإن كنت تقاوم  فكيف تحيا؟ إنك تجعل نفسك عدواً لشعاع النور الداخل فيك، (حين لا تنظر إليه  بعين الإيمان) بل بعقلك.وتقول: كل واحد على الإطلاق يُريد أن يفهم. فمن  الواجب عليَّ إذاً أن أفهم حتى أؤمن. فأُجيب آمنْ تفهم..]





> ونحن مطالبون بأن  نطيع كلمة الله بدقةوتدقيق، ونعمل عمل الإيمان دون أن يزوغ قلبنا وراء  الجزاء أو الشهادة لأنفسنا، لأن كل رجاء نرجوه في الحاضر من وراء أعمالنا  هوَّ رِدَّة إلى الذات. وإرضاء الذات هوَّ سقوط من الإيمان. لأن الإيمان  حدث فائق للزمان مُنكر للذات والواقع والرجاء المنظور.


من اجمل ما قرأت 
الرب يبارك في خدمتك الرائعة


----------



## aymonded (28 أكتوبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> من اجمل ما قرأت
> الرب يبارك في خدمتك الرائعة



ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب، وصلي لأجلي كثيراً جداً؛ كن معافي
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (29 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يخليكم يا إخوتي وصلوا من أجلي ضروري جداً
كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين فآمين
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع جميل جداً ومفيد 
دايماً تكتبلنا مواضيع رااائعة أخ أيمن 
الرب يسوع يبارك أيامك


----------



## aymonded (29 أكتوبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> موضوع جميل جداً ومفيد
> دايماً تكتبلنا مواضيع رااائعة أخ أيمن
> الرب يسوع يبارك أيامك



ويبارك حياتك أختي العزيزة في شخص ربنا يسوع
النعمة تملأ حياتك فرح ومسرة دائمة آمين فآمين
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*وعلامته هيَّ استطاعتنا الوقوف* *ضد أنفسنا وضد تيارات العالم مهما كانت الخسارة*، وبالتالي يُقاس الإيمان *بمقدار حياتنا الإيجابية مع الله وثبوت رجائنا فيما هوَّ آتٍ بيقين وفرح يزيد من حُريتنا.


جمييييييييل استاذي
ومتابعه
*


----------



## aymonded (30 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> *وعلامته هيَّ استطاعتنا الوقوف* *ضد أنفسنا وضد تيارات العالم مهما كانت الخسارة*، وبالتالي يُقاس الإيمان *بمقدار حياتنا الإيجابية مع الله وثبوت رجائنا فيما هوَّ آتٍ بيقين وفرح يزيد من حُريتنا.
> 
> 
> جمييييييييل استاذي
> ...



المسيح إلهنا يابرك حياتك ويشبعك من دسم النعمة الحلو آمين
​


----------

